# Sesvenna Hütte - zu empfehlen?



## Heinze (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor, in der Sesvenna Hütte zu übernachten. Aber bei den Preisen muss ich als nicht DAV-Mitglied nen Fuffie hinlegen um ne Dusche und Halbpension zu bekommen.

Lohnt sich das? 39 Halbpension im Lager(!) und dazu noch Dusche für 2,5. 
Das finde ich doch sehr gesalzen...

Alternativen? Schlinig?

Danke! 
mfg heinze


----------



## Hero1958 (12. Juli 2008)

falls du vor hast die Uina-Schlucht zu fahren, wäre eine Übernachtung im Landgasthof Val´d Uina in Sur En eine Alternative... da kriegst du eine Übernachtung im Matratzenlager mit Halbpenision für 75 Schweizer Franken. Das sind ca 45 Euro. Dieser Gasthof ist wirklich sehr gemütlich und die Duschen sind heiß und im Preis inbegriffen... 
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (12. Juli 2008)

Und falls Du von der Uina Schlucht kommst und weiter willst, fahr doch nach Taufers ins Hotel Lamm. Sollte in einer guten, max. 2 Stunden von der Sesvenna Hütte zu erreichen sein, hat ein Schwimmbad, die Leute sind sehr nett und das Essen sehr gut. Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn Du entweder ins Val Mora, auf den Ofenpass oder den Umbrail fahren willst.


----------



## andithebrain (12. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du weiter Richtung Scuol willst, dann übernachte doch im swissroof in Sent.

Sieht ganz nett aus.

Andi


----------



## Meilermann (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo heinze,
im Ort Schlining (ca. 500 hm unter der Sesvanahütte) ist das Hotel Edelweis. Sehr freundlich, Schlauch zum Bike waschen und abschließbarer Keller - Essen gut und reichlich, sehr schöne Zimmer - kann ich nur empfehlen; haben dort letzte Woche nach der Uina-Schlucht dort übernachtet.
Viel Spaß
Ernst


----------



## Heinze (12. Juli 2008)

Meilermann schrieb:


> Hallo heinze,
> im Ort Schlining (ca. 500 hm unter der Sesvanahütte) ist das Hotel Edelweis. Sehr freundlich, Schlauch zum Bike waschen und abschließbarer Keller - Essen gut und reichlich, sehr schöne Zimmer - kann ich nur empfehlen; haben dort letzte Woche nach der Uina-Schlucht dort übernachtet.
> Viel Spaß
> Ernst



Hallo Meilermann!
Das Hotel habe ich auch übers Internet gefunden - nur kein Erfahrugngen. Freut mich sehr von deiner Zufriedenheit zu hören. Dann werde ich das wohl ausprobieren wenn die Kräfte ausreichen

An alle vielen Dank!
mfg heinze


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
ja im Hotel Edelweiß habe ich 2005 auch übernachtet..nachdem wir am Drehkreuz im August 2°grad und Schneeregen hatten..!

Da war dann für uns die Hütte NIX und sind bis Schlinig gefahren..TOP Hotel vor allem die Zimmer im neuen Anbau sind sehr GUT, das Essen ist GUT und reichlich, die Familie macht alles möglich.

Ist wirklich die beste alternative zu dieser Sesvenna-Hütte.


----------



## noexen (12. Juli 2008)

also an die sesvenna hütte hab ich nur gute erinnerungen. eine sehr komfortable hütte und nettes hüttenpersonal - meine erfahrung.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juli 2008)

Waschräume der Sesvenna-Hütte sind sehr geräumig, sauber - top - bei voller Hütte.
Für alle gabs das gleiche Abendessen, aber das war super !!!


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. Juli 2008)

Also wir haben im Hotel EdelweiÃ in Schling genÃ¤chtigt. Super gutes Essen. Riesen Portionen fÃ¼r hungrige Biker - 3 GÃ¤ngiges AbendmenÃ¼ und am nÃ¤chsten Morgen ein Riesen Buffet mit soviel Auswahl, dass wir uns die Augen noch einmal reiben muÃten. Wir waren im Neubau mit super groÃen Zimmer, einem richtigen Bett und riesen Bad. Die FahrrÃ¤der wurden im Keller eingesperrt. Ich wÃ¼rde dort immer wieder bleiben und das ist keine alternative zur HÃ¼tte, sondern die beste Option in dieser Gegend - das Hotel EdelweiÃ ist die MeÃlatte fÃ¼r alle anderen. Nette Familie - richtige SÃ¼dtiroler halt. Fettes PLUS!
Das Hotel ist im Endeffekt um einiges billiger als so eine HÃ¼tte und der Komfort ist 100 x hÃ¶her. Wir haben so um die â¬ 40,- bezahlt mit den 2 -3 Bier waren es so um die â¬ 50,-  http://www.schlinig.it


----------



## jan84 (13. Juli 2008)

Sesvennahütte is prinzipiell nix gegen zu sagen. Essen fand ich einwandfrei, das Drumrum (Wasch/Duschmöglichkeiten, Trockenraum,...) ist auch gut und das Personal super freundlich. Letztes Jahr hatten wir nur ein haufen ziemlich feierwütiger Wanderer, da wars unten bis halb 3 laut. 
Ob dir eine Hüttenübernachtung mit Essen 39Euro wert ist musst du selbst wissen. Bei mehr als 2-3 Hüttenübernachtungen im Jahr vllt auch mal über ne DAV Mitgliedschaft nachdenken. 


grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Juli 2008)

Ãberleg mal: "shared devices" um â¬ 39,- oder "just for you" um â¬ 43,-
Ãberall auf der Welt wÃ¼Ãte man was zu tun ist, nur auf ner Alpencross ist alles anders. Wenn halbs im Tal das Hotel 43,- kostet, dann ist die HÃ¼tte um 39,- zu teuer.


----------



## harz-biker (13. Juli 2008)

Kann die Hütte auch empfehlen, gutes Essen und nette Wirtsleute,die Bikes kann man auch sicher unterstellen. Preis ist mit anderen Hütten identisch


----------



## Heinze (13. Juli 2008)

harz-biker schrieb:


> ...Preis ist mit anderen Hütten identisch



Das verstehe ich nicht
Die Freibuger oder Heilbronner Hütte kosten weit weniger als die Hälfte. Für mich als Laie ist die Sesvenna deutlich teurer.


----------



## cheggenberger (20. Juli 2008)

Na ja, das Preis und Lohn!!!!Niveau ist in der Schweiz halt ganz einfach höher als in der EU. Das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum jährlich mehrere zehntausend Deutsche in die Schweiz einwandern. Nur mit den Preisen tun sie sich dann schwer. Eine Berghütte kann man ganz einfach nicht mit einer Unterkunft im Tal vergleichen, denn der Coca Cola Lastwagen fährt wohl nicht bis zum Hüttenparkplatz. Schöne Grüsse aus der Schweiz, Christian


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2008)

Na ja, so Tal ist Schlienig nun auch wieder nicht und auf die Sesvenna kann man ganz gut fahren, ist ja eine breite Forstautobahn. Ein Allrad kommt da allemal hoch.


----------



## Itti (21. Juli 2008)

Moin Heinze,
beim Sonnenuntergang das wohlverdiente Weissbier auf der Sesvenna-Terasse genießen, morgens das unglaubliche Flair der Berge von oben bewundern - kommt es da wirklich auf den letzten Euro an ?

Herzliche Grüße
Itti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinze (21. Juli 2008)

Itti schrieb:


> Moin Heinze,
> beim Sonnenuntergang das wohlverdiente Weissbier auf der Sesvenna-Terasse genießen, morgens das unglaubliche Flair der Berge von oben bewundern - kommt es da wirklich auf den letzten Euro an ?



Hallo Itti, 
natürlich kommt es nicht auf den letzten Euro an. Ich finde einfach den Preis im Vergleich zu anderen Hütten hoch. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich noch nie auf der Sesvenna Hütte war, und deshalb das Flair nicht beurteilen kann.
Pauschal lässt sich sicher nicht ein Urteil fällen, welche Möglichkeit(Hütte/Tal) die Bessere ist, schließlich muss jeder wissen was ihm sein Geld/ Arbeit wert ist und in wiefern er Hüttenfeeling wertschätzt.

Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, dass die Sesvenna aber auch die Pensionen drumherum okay sind. Dieser Entscheidungsfreirum ist sicher gut, da ich dann spontan entscheiden kann ob ich jetz den flair genießen will, oder einfach nur günstig übernachten + gut essen will.

Also schon jetzt schon mal danke für alle Beiträge

mfg heinze


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte auf der Sesvenna schon mal tolles Flair: Eine Horde betrunkener Sachsen, die auf der Terrasse rumgegrölt haben. Dann lieber das Hotel Edelweiß in Schlienig, das hauptsächlich von Bikern gebucht ist.


----------



## jasper (21. Juli 2008)

preislich gibt´s da doch noch ganz andere hütten, schaut euch mal hochalpine herbergen wie die britannia an.
die preise sind schon gerechtfertigt. euer mampf und euer kacka muss immer schön mit dem heli an- und abtransportiert werden...


----------



## Heinze (21. Juli 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> preislich gibt´s da doch noch ganz andere hütten, schaut euch mal hochalpine herbergen wie die britannia an.
> die preise sind schon gerechtfertigt. euer mampf und euer kacka muss immer schön mit dem heli an- und abtransportiert werden...



Britannia: 68 CHF - 42. Also 2  Unterschied zur Sesvenna.
Völlig in Ordnung, teuer wem teuer gebührt. Wenn die Nahrung mim Heli kommt finde ich das voll in Ordnung, wenn aber die Hütte mit nem Jeep (ich beziehe mich auf Pfadfinderins Post) erreichbar ist, wie die meisten anderen, die deutlich billiger sind, dann habe ich das Gefühl etwas zu viel zu zahlen.


----------



## Jogi (22. Juli 2008)

panino schrieb:


> Und falls Du von der Uina Schlucht kommst und weiter willst, fahr doch nach Taufers ins Hotel Lamm. Sollte in einer guten, max. 2 Stunden von der Sesvenna Hütte zu erreichen sein, hat ein Schwimmbad, die Leute sind sehr nett und das Essen sehr gut. Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn Du entweder ins Val Mora, auf den Ofenpass oder den Umbrail fahren willst.




um im "Lamm" zu übernachten, solltest du aber nicht an einem Regentag vom Schlinigpass runterkommen. 
Uns hat der Onkel an der Pforte damals (2000) gleich wieder rausgeworfen mit den Worten "kein Zimmer frei". Wir waren ihm wohl zu dreckig nach der Schlammschlacht. Als wir später dann zum Essen ins Restaurant rein sind, war der Laden leer  
Übernachtet haben wir dann in einer Pension am Ortsende (Richtung Schweiz). Die Wirtsleute waren supernett. Die Bikes durften wir in der Garage unterstellen, zum Saubermachen hat uns der Wirt extra den Gartenschlauch angeschlossen. Die nassen Sachen durften wir im Heizraum trocknen. Den Namen der Pension weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## chill^out (22. Juli 2008)

Sesvennahütte haben wir heuer auch bereist und waren sehr zufrieden. Hatten ein Zimmer reserviert, uns aber im Monat mit der Reservierung vertan 

Die Jungs haben nur gelacht, uns nen Schnapps hingestellt und wir bekamen das Notlager im Dachboden zu dritt, die alle Zimmer belegt waren... war klasse...

Abendessen: Steinpilzrisotto als Vorspeise, Großer Teller Pasta mit Gemüsesauce als Hauptspeise und ingelegt Pfrisiche als Desert. Frühstück für ne Hütte auch in Ordnung, aber nicht vergleichbar mit z.b. der Heidelberger Hütte (buffet). 

Preise für ne Hütte angemessen, haben für ne Helbpension in der Refugio fraele z.B. 52 Öcken pro Person bezahlt, aber dort hat auch die Mama gekocht... von daher wars das auch wert!


----------



## Hegi (23. Juli 2008)

Kann die Hütte auch nur wärmstens empfehlen! Klasse Übernachtung auf dem Berg mit super Service! 
Wir waren auf einem Alpencross und da war mir die Übernachtung den Preis wert!  
Ich finden die Hüttenübernachtungen machen gerade den Reiz aus! 
Im Tal kann doch jeder schlafen!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Juli 2008)

Hegi schrieb:


> Kann die Hütte auch nur wärmstens empfehlen! Klasse Übernachtung auf dem Berg mit super Service!
> Wir waren auf einem Alpencross und da war mir die Übernachtung den Preis wert!
> Ich finden die Hüttenübernachtungen machen gerade den Reiz aus!
> Im Tal kann doch jeder schlafen!



Wie jetzt..auf'm Berg doch auch...nur der Service ist meist im Tal um klassen besser wenn man ab 3* aufwärts bucht.....und dann kann das wiederum nicht jeder..!

Ich jedenfalls möchte auch auf einer Transalp auf gewissen Luxus nicht verzichten, und dazu zählt warmes/heißes Wasser, max. Dreibettzimmer kein Lager, und keine 1-2 mal im Jahr gewaschene "Pferdedecken" wo jeder reinschwitzt, und wenn möglich keine Toilette auf'm Flur....
Ich denke noch mit "grauen" an die Bozzi-Hütte....

Das Essen ist mir dabei nicht sooo wichtig, Nudeln und das in GROSS kann doch fast jeder..und damit ist man auf einer Transalp bestens versorgt was die Energie-Speicher angeht.


----------



## XTR-Typ (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
kann mit jemand von euch ev. helfen, suche eine GPS aufgezeichnete Runde von Nauders durch's Val d'Uina über Svennahütte und Reschensee zurück nach Nauders.
Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir da behilflich sein könntet.

Danke im voraus.

xtr-typ


----------



## rasinini (27. Juli 2008)

XTR-Typ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mit jemand von euch ev. helfen, suche eine GPS aufgezeichnete Runde von Nauders durch's Val d'Uina über Svennahütte und Reschensee zurück nach Nauders.
> Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir da behilflich sein könntet.
> 
> ...



Fahr die Runde lieber anders rum, ist schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (27. Juli 2008)

War vor ein paar Tagen auf der Sesvenna.

Das Essen hat mich nicht gerade umgehauen.
versalzenes Risotto, leckerer Salat aus drei Blättern 
und ein paar Bohnen und als Hauptgang Schnitzel (nix für mich)
und unfertige Bratkartoffeln. Frühstück war auch nicht so toll,
es sei denn, man liebt Fenchelbrot.

Im Vergleicht zu andern Hütten würde ich die Sesvenna eher hinten einordnen.

Insgesamt hat es sich aber doch gelohnt, da ich so immer "oben" geschlafen habe
und das Panorama ist da natürlich um einiges schöner.
Ob ich fünf Euro mehr oder weniger zahle, ist mir egal.
Für mich zählt das Erlbnis.


----------



## panino (27. Juli 2008)

Bei unserem diesjährigen AlpenX fiel doch auf, daß einiges dafür spricht unten zu schlafen. Zum einen braucht man nachmittags nicht mehr rauffahren, dann ist der Komfort unten einfach größer, man muß morgens, wenn es noch kalt ist nicht runterfahren, sondern kann sich sofort warmtreten. Und unterm Strich ist es unten einfach günstiger.
Das Panaorama ist den ganzen Tag da, nicht nur abends.
Unsere mit Abstand teuerste Übernachtung war an der Dürrensteinhütte, da muß man sogar fürs warme Wasser extra zahlen, obwohl man sonst nichts gegen diese Hütte sagen kann, das Essen war gut, die Leute nett.
Die mit Abstand beste Unterkunft hatten wir im Gasthof Onach, ein super
Service, mit Trockenraum, ein hervorragendes Essen, wo sogar nachgefasst werden konnte und das ganze für 35 .
Ich versuche unten zu nächtigen,aber es kann jeder so halten wie er will.


----------



## panino (27. Juli 2008)

XTR-Typ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mit jemand von euch ev. helfen, suche eine GPS aufgezeichnete Runde von Nauders durch's Val d'Uina über Svennahütte und Reschensee zurück nach Nauders.
> Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir da behilflich sein könntet.
> 
> ...



Da gibt´s eigentlich nur den beschilderten Radweg bis zum Sur En und dann den eizigen alleinigen Weg durch die Uina Schlucht. Wenn Du dafür ein GPS brauchst solltest Du lieber zuhause bleiben. Entschuldigung aber ist doch wahr...


----------



## XTR-Typ (2. August 2008)

panino schrieb:


> Da gibt´s eigentlich nur den beschilderten Radweg bis zum Sur En und dann den eizigen alleinigen Weg durch die Uina Schlucht. Wenn Du dafür ein GPS brauchst solltest Du lieber zuhause bleiben. Entschuldigung aber ist doch wahr...



Deine Antwort hat mir sehr geholfen, nur zu deiner Info, ich bin die Runde vor Jahren bereits gefahren, wahrscheinlich hast du da noch vom Weihnachtsmann geträumt. Da es sich aber nicht um mein Heimatrevier handelt und ich keine Lust habe an jeder Ecke ev. auf einer Karte die richtige Strecke zu suchen wäre mir also mit einem Track besser geholfen als mit deinen dummen Sprüchen. Soweit ich mich erinnere gab es auch unterschiedliche Abfahrten Richtung Nauders.


Sollte also jemand mir mit einem Track helfen können, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Micki (16. August 2008)

GPS Track habe ich nicht, kann mich aber einem meiner Vorredner anschließen das die Runde andersrum angenehmer zu fahren ist. War die Tage noch da.


----------



## noexen (29. August 2008)

> War vor ein paar Tagen auf der Sesvenna.
> 
> Das Essen hat mich nicht gerade umgehauen.
> versalzenes Risotto, leckerer Salat aus drei Blättern
> ...



hüh? also das kann ich nun wirklich nicht bestätigen. wir waren letzte woche wieder dort, es gab 5 gang menu, fritatensuppe, salat, nudeln als vorspeise, als hauptgang fleisch mit gemüse und als dessert irgendwelche süssspeise.
ich weiss ja nicht was ihr so für abendessen gewöhnt seit  aber für ne DAV hütte find ich das halbwegs sensationell. es gibt auch andere hütten auf denen es sehr gutes essen gibt, mir fallen da spontan z.b. zufallhütte und martellerhütte ein, aber generell ist das essen mmn. auf der sesvenna überdurchschnittlich gut und ich kenne auch sonst kaum jemanden der anderer meinung ist. dazu, wir haben unterwegs auf dem fimberpass 2 biker getroffen und als wir ihnen sagten das wir zur sesvenna unterwegs sind hat der eine gesagt "ohh ja, meine lieblingshütte" - ich bin ähnlicher ansicht.


----------



## Sillyknilly (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Jungs 

Hab mal ne Frage zu Schlinig. Ich bin heute die 10 von Schlinig nach Mals gefahre, hab jedoch gemerkt das der weg nur Schotter oder Asphalt ist. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob ich morgen eher die 1 oder die 2 fahren soll. Hat da jemand Erfahrung??


----------



## Deleted 87379 (5. Oktober 2013)

die 1 geht auf alle Fälle


----------



## Sillyknilly (6. Oktober 2013)

Dizzzy schrieb:


> die 1 geht auf alle Fälle



Danke probier ich heute mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sillyknilly (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi jungs,

Danke für den tipp mit dem 1er. War echt gut und hat spaß gemacht  

Hab jedoch noch einen tipp für all die dort ih der nähe mal urlaub machen.

Auf dem rückweg müsst ihr unbedingt benm Kaunertal stehen bleiben und mit der gondel und dem sessellift hoch fahren. Das mitnehmen vom fahrrad ist kostenlos.
Von oben könnt ihr unter dem sessellift runterfahren. Ist ein steiler guter trail. 
Unten bei der oberen gondelstation angekommen links über die brücke dann über den parkplatz und durchs ganze dorf bergab fahren. Kurz vor dem vorletzten haus geht ein asphalt weg links nach unten von dem jeweils 2 wege nach links abgehen die jedoch an zäunen enden. Dann fahrt ihr gerade aus bis der weg endet. Da geht ein trail ab. Der ist echt technisch gut zum fahren und macht spass. Jedoch immer links halten sonst kommt ihr im falschen ort raus. Viel spass und gutes gelingen. Die trails sind echt super.

Ps wenn ihr oben am sessellift seid könnt ihr zur fendler alm fahren. Dort gibts gutes essen und eine sehr schöne aussicht von 1.970 hm auf das tal (900 höhenmeter)


----------

